# Metal Splinters



## Kroll (May 14, 2019)

Guys starting do little more metal turning and probably like most getting more little splinters in fingers.I remember yrs ago I went to doctor to have piece of metal removed from my eye.He used a needle that was magnetized and handle was size of pencil.Well with my eyesight and over weight fingers I just can’t operate a needle so looking for something like that doctor had used.Have no ideal what it would be called so wondering if anyone else may know or what you used for splinter removal?


----------



## MikeInOr (May 14, 2019)

I generally let the skin around the splinter heal for a day or two then go at it with my best pair of precision wire cutters (the good expensive ones with a sharp point... not the HF ones).  My skin seems to kind of form around and under the splinter and start to push the splinter out on its own... hence waiting for a couple days.

I don't think I could find any magnet that would be strong enough to be of any real help in removing the splinter.

Always wear EYE PROTECTION... though I expect you know this now.


----------



## Splat (May 14, 2019)

I like Uncle Bill's Silver Grippers. I have one on my Keychain and one in my tool chest alongside my lathe. Never fell off my keychain and it's saved the day many a time. I get coworkers asking me if they can borrow it all the time for splinters.


----------



## ddickey (May 14, 2019)

I put my optiVisor on and use a pair of tweezers or the blades of a quality caliper work good also.


----------



## homebrewed (May 14, 2019)

I tried using a super magnet on splinters, with no success.  But my stereo-microscope and fine-tip tweezers did the job.

Sometimes it's possible to catch the splinter with a razor blade or sharp pocket knife (mine is rarely sharp enough though).  Using very light pressure, run it past the splinter. 

I also have tried using adhesive tape, again mostly unsuccessful.


----------



## Firstgear (May 14, 2019)

I find good light and use a sterile needle and go after them that way....


----------



## jim18655 (May 14, 2019)

Sand paper will sometimes catch it pull it out.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 14, 2019)

I use dental tools. Ask for some the next time you go get your teeth cleaned. My dentist had boxes full of used tools he no longer uses.


----------



## shooter123456 (May 14, 2019)

If you have a decently strong vacuum and can manage a good seal, I have had success using that to at least pull them to the surface enough to grab with tweezers.  I also wear disposable nitrile gloves and haven't had a splinter since (The kind that will tear easily if it gets caught on something).


----------



## ThinWoodsman (May 14, 2019)

Kroll said:


> Have no ideal what it would be called so wondering if anyone else may know or what you used for splinter removal?


I think they're just called "splinter removal tools" or kits. My favorite version of the name: Foreign Object Removal kit


----------



## 4ssss (May 14, 2019)

You can magnetize anything you find useful

https://sciencing.com/magnetize-demagnetize-metal-8498102.html


----------



## aliva (May 14, 2019)

Scalpel tweezer and jewellers loupe


----------



## Flyinfool (May 14, 2019)

I just use a #11 Xacto and pop it out. If the whole splinter is below the surface of the skin the sharp point of the Xacto can still easily get under it. For the invisibly small ones I will wear the Opi visor.


----------



## f350ca (May 14, 2019)

The jaws on my dial calliper are far beter at grabbing a splinter than any tweezers I've owned.

Greg


----------



## Hellkell (May 14, 2019)

I’ve heard of putting Elmer’s glue on your skin and letting it dry. Then peel it off.


----------



## rock_breaker (May 15, 2019)

For those pesky little slivers that are hard to see but you sure can feel them, I use tape either shipping or electrical, the action is similar to that Hellkell mentioned.


----------



## Cadillac (May 15, 2019)

I Usual cut them out if I can’t pull them out. Slice, pinch, and pull.


----------



## fixit (May 15, 2019)

I keep a disposable razor in my toolbox. Just drag the razor over the splinter 9 of 10 times it will grab it & pull it out.


----------



## Tim9 (May 15, 2019)

rock_breaker said:


> For those pesky little slivers that are hard to see but you sure can feel them, I use tape either shipping or electrical, the action is similar to that Hellkell mentioned.


Gorilla duct tape is awesome for a lot of splinters but for those real pesky ones I use a magnifying glass, flashlight and either needle and/or tweezers.


----------



## WarrenP (May 15, 2019)

I use the optivisor too... can usually see it with no problem with them.


----------



## seasicksteve (May 15, 2019)

I find if there is any part of the splinter proud of the skin I just pinch it with my calipers. I know sacrilege


----------



## Kroll (May 16, 2019)

Optivisor suggestions?Sounds like something I need not only for s those hard to see black dots in fingers but also for getting something spot on.I also see that the lens comes in different magnification


----------



## Cooter Brown (May 16, 2019)

Toe nail clippers are the best for removing splinters if you can't grab the splinter with them you can just remove the skin around it and the splinter comes out with it....


----------



## ddickey (May 16, 2019)

This is the one I have.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/391580458688?ul_noapp=true


----------



## mikey (May 16, 2019)

Kroll said:


> Optivisor suggestions?Sounds like something I need not only for s those hard to see black dots in fingers but also for getting something spot on.I also see that the lens comes in different magnification



I just bought one of these for my wife, who is legally blind but who can see some things with high magnification. We were not sure which magnification lens would work best so we got one with multiple lenses. Turns out she found one that works, and the LED lamp really helps. Uses AAA batteries. The lenses are light, very clear and since you don't know which diopter will work best for you, you might consider this one.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 16, 2019)

Kroll said:


> Guys starting do little more metal turning and probably like most getting more little splinters in fingers.I remember yrs ago I went to doctor to have piece of metal removed from my eye.He used a needle that was magnetized and handle was size of pencil.Well with my eyesight and over weight fingers I just can’t operate a needle so looking for something like that doctor had used.Have no ideal what it would be called so wondering if anyone else may know or what you used for splinter removal?


The tool you must get is called......... '' a Wife". Works for me


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 16, 2019)

for ferrous bearing metals,
i put a rare earth magnet (neodymium magnet) on a razor blade and scrape the affected area in opposing directions.
usually within a minute or 2, the splinter sticks to the magnetic razor blade.

for non ferrous splinters, i just use the razor blade without the neodymium magnet


----------



## C-Bag (May 16, 2019)

My strategy is to not wait until later. As soon as I feel the poke I walk out in the sun and move it around until I see the reflection. My favorite tweezers are on my micro Leatherman. They are not as nice as Uncle Bill's but like smaller versions. It is crucial to not wait until later because then it breaks off and gets under the skin. While its fresh and I can see the reflection I can get the orientation and get them before they burrow in. If I wait it's a mining expedition.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (May 16, 2019)

Ive had one of these for years and it works great in conjunction with some sort of magnification like like an optivisor, (which has many other uses around the shop.








						Tweezers, Tick & Splinter Removal ~
					

( US Government Model ) NSN: 3740-01-474-7377  When Uncle Sam wanted tweezers for tick and splinter removal, these are the ones they choose. What makes these so special: Most tweezers are made by spot-welding two pieces of metal together, These tweezers are crafted from a single piece of spring...



					countycomm.com


----------



## C-Bag (May 16, 2019)

TakeDeadAim said:


> Ive had one of these for years and it works great in conjunction with some sort of magnification like like an optivisor, (which has many other uses around the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's off topic a little, but how is that supposed to work for ticks? I found this https://www.rei.com/product/777807/...fdcb&msclkid=8c202795feba14e40bc57b4bd0bdbc7f

The pic doesn't do it justice. But it's the greatest thing I've found for pulling ticks whole. Never leaves the head and gets them off before they know what hit them! My wife has started giving them to dog owning relatives for Christmas.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (May 16, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> I know it's off topic a little, but how is that supposed to work for ticks? I found this https://www.rei.com/product/777807/liberty-mountain-the-tick-key?s_kwcid=PS_Bing|401_2835856|+tick +key|NB|20b763ed-5fe7-48f6-b813-34c3ca58fdcb|kwd-25553688289:loc-190&kclid=20b763ed-5fe7-48f6-b813-34c3ca58fdcb&msclkid=8c202795feba14e40bc57b4bd0bdbc7f
> 
> The pic doesn't do it justice. But it's the greatest thing I've found for pulling ticks whole. Never leaves the head and gets them off before they know what hit them! My wife has started giving them to dog owning relatives for Christmas.


I've not used it for that, just splinters.  I am assuming here, but grab the little buggers and yank them out.  I usually use my fingers but some people are really freaked out by ticks.


----------



## homebrewed (May 21, 2019)

Ticks are an issue around here, too (in the Cascades/East Oregon anyway).  Mushroom hunting this time of year involves a lot of bushwhacking so you can pick up ticks, especially where cattle, deer or elk have been.  Not often, but one is too many if it carries the wrong bug inside....  So thanks for the tip!


----------



## C-Bag (May 21, 2019)

TakeDeadAim said:


> I've not used it for that, just splinters.  I am assuming here, but grab the little buggers and yank them out.  I usually use my fingers but some people are really freaked out by ticks.


Yank em out is when I'd get in trouble. Often the head would stay embedded and you don't want to give them any time when they are being messed with as that's when they can go from sucking to injecting. As with a lot of things there are myths and the worst thing you can do is put something hot like a burnt match on their back. When disturbed they clamp down harder. The Tick Key is tapered dished groove that gets under the head pulls it out clean. Like homebrewed noted we have a lot of deer and a ton of horse trail riders here and basically are on the boundary of several state parks. So perfect tick country.


----------



## jdedmon91 (May 26, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> for ferrous bearing metals,
> i put a rare earth magnet (neodymium magnet) on a razor blade and scrape the affected area in opposing directions.
> usually within a minute or 2, the splinter sticks to the magnetic razor blade.
> 
> for non ferrous splinters, i just use the razor blade without the neodymium magnet



Thanks for the tip I’ll try that one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

